# What´s your opinion about PRO PAC performance puppy??



## davidsrevenge (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello, please can you tell me what u think about this puppy food that my vet recommended me, he told me it was a great food 4 my great dane puppy of 1 month, do you think its free of by products? and is it a high class food???


----------



## 2Catahoulas (Aug 11, 2008)

Ground Yellow Corn is the only concern I see with the formula and I think most will agree that corn is a cheap ingredient that could be substituted with brown rice.


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

Ah, Pro Pac. I am reminded of our short stint with that food every time I look at my 3yo male's tail ... or more accurately, the bald spot on his tail 

Ingredient wise, it actually looks very good - a bang for your buck type diet. I have no complaints about stools, it was very well digested and easy on the stomach. Everyone had glossy coats, and the price was reasonable. BUT. Five of my dogs started forming bald spots about 2 weeks into feeding Pro Pac (I used the Original Adult formula, red bag). Primarily on the hind legs, they just seemed to appear overnight, and were about the size of a quarter to a silver dollar. They were a b**** to get rid of, even after we nixed the food. My male had the smallest spot, but the hair refuses to grow back, no matter what I've tried. I've treated him for ringworm, given him coat supplements, both home made and commercial. Nothing. This is over a year already, and I do not expect the spot to ever fill in  The dogs have never had any bald spots in their life, on any other feed. 

As a side note, several months ago we bought an adult bitch on Pro Pac Performance, and she was in the *worst* physical condition I've ever seen a hound in ...


----------

